# lake waterford fishing report



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to lake waterford today to check out a fish kill ,what I had found was shad had made there way up the fish ladder and were spawning and dying in the lake.They are making it harder for the trout to feed so some are dying too.I have seen lots of small bait fish and I had seen one person catch a largemouth bass about 14" witch he let go.So if you go and you see some dead shad in the water ,The state has been cleaning up the fish and there are lot of fish still alive in the lake.If you go good luck and god bless......woody:fishing:


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea, I saw that a couple weeks ago when I visited the lake. Good to see fish making up the ladder but dead fish in the lake...no so good and it turns folks off.


----------



## Seagull73 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have caught many trout there on my fly rod. Caught a golden trout last year (very cool looking fish). It is a great place to take kids to fish with the easy access to the water. It drives me crazy to see all the trout in the "management area" that you can't go after.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Managed a few hours today @ Waterford. Caught a few small crappies on jigs - beats sitting at home  .


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*?*

Where is this lake waterford


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Pasadena,MD off of ROUTE 648.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

We (Parks) were still netting some dead spawned-out fish outta the Lake this week.

Looks like Lake Waterford Park is on my permanent project list for invasive species control now...some nasty stuff in the woods; worked on some aquatic/shoreline vegetation issues last year. 

Seen some nice trout come outta the lake so far...just wish the rain would let up.


----------

